# Laser Engraving On Clip



## Wheaties (Jun 11, 2009)

Not that I have any reason to do this, but it popped into my head...

Can you get laser engraving done in the clip or will that total screw up the plating?

Also, if it is possible, would it look ridiculous?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 11, 2009)

It works great, just a small area but engraves fine.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 11, 2009)

A friend uses a jewelry engraver on the clips - it works fine, too.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone have a picture of one that was done?


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 11, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Anyone have a picture of one that was done?



I would like to see that too.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 11, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Anyone have a picture of one that was done?



Me three.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like some have had success.
It may depend on the plating.
I had one jeweler completely fail trying to engrave a Tn gold clip. Ruined both clip and engraving bits.
Another jeweler refused to even try with his laser engraver.
24K would probably engrave. But, IMHO, why go to the trouble with an El Cheapo kit?
I ended up getting the barrel of the pen(s) laser engraved. Not same as clip but still beautiful and meaningful to the final recipient of the pen(s).


----------



## Ligget (Jun 14, 2009)

I would love to see a picture of an engraved clip too!


----------



## george (Jun 14, 2009)

Ligget said:


> I would love to see a picture of an engraved clip too!



me too ... me too .... me too


----------



## gvpens (Jun 14, 2009)

This is the first picture I have uploaded. Hopefully it will show up.
Here is a clip that Constant (lazerlinez.com) engraved for me. 
It is on an Elegant Beauty from Aaron Lau. It did turn out better than the photo shows.
The flat surface of that pen clip makes it easier on an engraver, I'm sure.
Constant does a great job!

Wayne Smith
Glade Valley Pens


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 15, 2009)

What was the plating?


----------



## gvpens (Jun 15, 2009)

The pen is advertised as a Gold-Titanium plating. I believe the clip is Rhodium plated. 
I bought it from laulauwood.com. It is also available at thegoldennib.com. 

Wayne Smith
Glade Valley Pens


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 15, 2009)

Is that a Cermark marking?  I've done a fair amount of marking on brass, nickel, and stainless steel - I believe it would work well on rhodium as well.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## gvpens (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know the technicalities of laser engraving. You might ask Constant (lazerlinez.com) about that.

Wayne Smith
Glade Valley Pens


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 25, 2009)

One of my friends uses the Cermark laser fluid with his laser engraver to egrave on the metal clips. There are two different solutions for the laser engraver to use, one for shiny polished surfaces and one for matte surfaces.  And the fluids are not even close to being cheap. about $130 per 250gram  bottle.


----------

